# Classical Pieces in Pop/Rock/Metal Format (Youtube videos preferred)



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

What are some of the classical pieces arranged/played by Pop/Rock/Metal bands? I got some ones I remember from 60's pop all the way to Neo-Classical Metal. 
Tony MacAlpine - Porcelain Doll 



Vinnie Moore - April Sky 



Procol Harum - Repent Walpurgis 



Patrick Rondat - 



Yngwie Malmsteen - 



Uli Jon Roth - Meditation 



Jerry C- Canon Rock 



Classical Metal - 



Koyaanisqatasy - Cosmic Space Dive 



 Debussy's Children's corner starts at 7:06


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Cheesy, but: 



It helps that besides the cliche of using a piece like this, it's a really good album.


----------



## Miaou (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2012)

Rainbow (featuring Deep Purple's former guitarist Ritchie Blackmore). The main melody starts about 3:25:






Here's Blackmore playing some Greensleeves and Bach:


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

No likes for my lifetime of finding pieces like these?


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

first one sound a bit like toccata the second has a section of toccata in it.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

ELP's arrangement of Bartok's Allegro Barbaro


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

Here's a couple. I remember also seeing someone (I can't remember who but it seems like it was Clapton) performing an electric guitar version of the first movement of moonlight sonata a while back. And yeah Jeff Beck seems to be the go-to guy for this kind of thing lol.


----------



## TheBamf (Apr 21, 2012)

O Fortuna : )


----------

